

Greasemonkey script resizing HN titles - weirdcat

Hi everyone!<p>Since it's my first post on HN, I thought I'll bring cake. :) Below you'll find a simple Greasemonkey script I use to make reading HN a bit easier. It does one thing -- resizes the titles according to the number of points they've gathered (check the page below for a screenshot). I've found it quite useful myself, thought I'd share it with you guys.<p>http://somelabs.com/HN-Tweaker.html
======
weirdcat
clickable: <http://somelabs.com/HN-Tweaker.html>

